# Ayer fui a mi madre para visitarla



## killekallekulle

!Hola!
?Son correctas estas frases? 

1. Ayer fui a mi madre para visitarla.


----------



## Lemmy

No, la correcta frase sería:

Ayer fui a *lo* de mi madre para visitarla, porque indica lugar


----------



## mirx

Lemmy said:


> No, la correcta frase sería:
> 
> Ayer fui a *lo* de mi madre para visitarla, porque indica lugar


 
¿Qué es lo que indica lugar exactamente?

A mí no me parece tan mal la oración.

"Ayer fui a (donde) mi madre para visitarla".


----------



## Lemmy

Uno va a ver (a estar, etc...) a su madre, no va a meterse dentro de ella como puede pasar en un negocio ( ej: Ayer fui a W*lmart a comprar). 

Uno *va* *a un lugar* para ver a su madre, por eso Ayer fui a *lo* de mi madre para visitarla


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola Lemmy:
¿Qué  indica ese *lo *?
¿Dónde se utiliza de ese modo?
Yo escribiria:
Ayer fui a casa de mi madre para visitarla.
o simplemente:
Ayer fui a visitar a mi madre.
Saludos


----------



## Lemmy

El pronombre LO reemplaza el complemento directo (masculino y singular)

Me compré un libro = me lo compré.
Escribo un cuento = lo escribo.

Esta explicado aquí http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=182121


----------



## airosa

Ayer fui a ver a mi madre.


----------



## Pinairun

killekallekulle said:


> !Hola!
> ?Son correctas estas frases?
> 
> 1. Ayer fui a mi madre para visitarla.


 

Se puede sustituir "a" por la preposición "donde" con el significado coloquial de "a casa de"

_Ayer fui donde mi madre para visitarla._

Pero es más natural decir_ "Ayer fui a visitar a mi madre"._

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Lemmy said:


> El pronombre LO reemplaza el complemento directo (masculino y singular)
> 
> Me compré un libro = me lo compré.
> Escribo un cuento = lo escribo.
> 
> Esta explicado aquí http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=182121


 
Quizá te refieres a esto:
En este mismo foro aprendimos que en Argentina se usa en remplazo de "la casa de":
*Lo de Pérez* = la casa de los Pérez.

Pero en este caso no se trata de COD, sino de CC.
Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

Pinairun said:


> Quizá te refieres a esto:
> En este mismo foro aprendimos que *en Argentina se usa en remplazo de "la casa de":
> * *Lo de Pérez = la casa de los Pérez.*
> 
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Pinairun, precisamente esa era mi duda.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Se puede sustituir "a" por la preposición "donde" con el significado coloquial de "a casa de"
> 
> _Ayer fui *donde* mi madre para visitarla._
> 
> Pero es más natural decir_ "Ayer fui a visitar a mi madre"._



Totalmente de acuerdo. Así lo diríamos por aquí.

Pregunta que se me ocurre:  ¿No debería ser '*adonde*'?


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Así lo diríamos por aquí.
> 
> Pregunta que se me ocurre: ¿No debería ser '*adonde*'?


 

Sí, tienes toda la razón: _Fui adonde mi madre._

_Estuve donde mi madre._

Saludos


----------



## SweetSymphony

Hola. No me suena del todo bien la combinación "IR PARA", yo diria "IR A".

En este caso, 'Ayer fui DONDE mi madre A visitarla'. 

O, como muchos han sugerido : 'Ayer FUI A visitar a mi madre'.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Sí, tienes toda la razón: _Fui adonde mi madre._
> 
> _Estuve donde mi madre._
> 
> Saludos



Gracias. Pina.

Creo que aquí diríamos tanto _donde_ como _adonde_, en el habla coloquial....La verdad es que no hacemos la diferenciación correcta entre las dos.


----------



## mirx

> 3. Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas _*a donde*_ (o _*adonde;* _→ adonde, 1) y _*donde*:_ _Iré a donde tú vayas / Iré donde tú vayas;_ _La casa adonde te llevo está cerca / La casa donde te llevo está cerca. _Debe evitarse hoy el uso de _a donde_ (o _adonde_) para indicar ‘lugar en donde’ (→ adonde, 2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _El apartamento a donde vivo es grande._


 
En México suele haber hipercorreción en preguntas, ¿_Adónde vi_ves? en lugar de ¿_dónde vives_?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

mirx said:


> En México suele haber hipercorreción en preguntas, ¿_Adónde vi_ves? en lugar de ¿_dónde vives_?



Lo mismo ocurre en Argentina.


----------



## ManPaisa

*DRAE:
**lo**2**.*
* 1.     * pron. Seguido de un posesivo o de un nombre introducido por la preposición _de_, señala la propiedad de quien se indica. _Lo mío._ _Lo de Pérez._

En sentido lato, se usa mucho en el área rioplatense como sustituto de  _*a (la) casa de.*
_


----------



## Pinairun

Eon said:


> La expresión correcta sería la siguiente:
> 
> Ayer fui a visitar a mi madre.
> 
> YO es el sujeto ( no es necesario, ya que se sobreentiende: se denomina sujeto omitido) ;
> 
> AYER adverbio de tiempo ;
> 
> FUI verbo , indica la acción (Indicativo, pretérito indefinido.Pasado. Con sentido finalizado);
> 
> A VISITAR (es un particio, el participio es un adjetivo del verbo; en este caso expresaría un motivo o causa, actúa de objeto directo ya que si preguntamos ¿qué es lo que..? ¿el que..?¿ a qué..? ¿para qué?..) ;
> Quizá quisiste decir que _visitar_ es un infinitivo con función de Cprep.. A veces uno se despista, nos pasa a todos alguna vez.
> 
> A MI MADRE es ¿a quién? y actúa de objeto indirecto. La persona sobre la que recae la acción.
> Mi madre = Es el objeto directo de visitar.
> Mi madre fue visitada por mí (en voz pasiva)
> 
> Lo correcto es expresar YO.. sujeto (persona) ¿qué hice , qué hago o qué haré? (verbo expresa la acción).. FUI ¿a dónde? ¿a qué? ..A VISITAR...¿a quién? A MI MADRE...¿cuándo?...AYER (puede ir al principio o al final o en medio de la frase)​
> (Yo) fui a visitar a mi madre ayer.(correcto)
> Ayer (yo) fui a visitar a mi madre.(correcto)
> (Yo) fui ayer a visitar a mi madre. (correcto, pero peor expresado)*
> (yo) fui a visitar ayer a mi madre. (correcto, pero peor expresado)*
> *Alterar el orden lógico de las palabras en una oración, muchas veces solo muestra el estilo o la voluntad de poner énfasis en las palabras colocadas en primer lugar.​
> 
> -------------------------Español........Expresado en Castellano​


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Eon said:


> La expresión correcta sería la siguiente:
> 
> Ayer fui a visitar a mi madre.
> 
> YO es el sujeto ( no es necesario, ya que se sobreentiende: se denomina sujeto omitido) ;
> 
> AYER adverbio de tiempo ;
> (
> FUI verbo , indica la acción (Indicativo, pretérito indefinido.Pasado. Con sentido finalizado);
> 
> A VISITAR (es un particio (no, no es un participio, es un infinitivo), el participio es un adjetivo del verbo; en este caso expresaría un motivo o causa, actúa de objeto directo (no, no es en absoluto un objeto directo; si lo fuera, tendrías que poder reemplazarlo por el pronombre _lo_ y tendrías que poder ponerlo en forma pasiva; es un complemento preposicional); ya que si preguntamos ¿qué es lo que..? ¿el que..?¿ a qué..? ¿para qué?..) ;
> 
> A MI MADRE es ¿a quién? y actúa de objeto indirecto. La persona sobre la que recae la acción.
> 
> ​
> Lo correcto es expresar YO.. sujeto (persona) ¿qué híce , qué hago o qué haré? (verbo expresa la acción).. FUI ¿a dónde? ¿a qué? ..A VISITAR...¿a quien? A MI MADRE...¿cuándo?...AYER (puede ir al principio o al final o en medio de la frase)​
> (Yo) fui a visitar a mi madre ayer.(correcto)
> Ayer (yo) fui a visitar a mi madre.(correcto)
> (Yo) fui ayer a visitar a mi madre. (correcto pero peor expresado)
> (yo) fuí a visitar ayer a mi madre. (correcto pero peor expresado)​
> 
> -------------------------Español........Expresado en Castellano​


----------



## Pinairun

Hola, Eon:
Antes he sido descortés y no te he dado la bienvenida al foro. No hay que perder las buenas costumbres, así que sé bienvenido.



> No, esto es erróneo. Está mal expresado "Ayer fuí donde mi madre.." no es correcto. Para utilizar "donde" se debería expresar de otro modo. Ya que DONDE indica lugar
> Ayer fuí donde ( vive, o reside, ) (está) se debe incluir el lugar... mi madre de visita. ...cambiaría la expresión para que la frase tuviera el mismo sentido.


 
Del DRAE:
*Donde*
*10. *prep. *En casa de*, en el sitio de. _Estuve donde Antonio._

*Adonde*
*5. *prep. *A casa de*, junto a.

Por otro lado, veo que estás utilizando el inglés en tus mensajes. Recuerda, por favor, que nos encontramos en el foro de SOLO ESPAÑOL.

Saludos


----------



## sna

Yo no veo muy bien porqué veis tan mal la frase original "fui a mi madre para visitarla". Si bien es cierto que en ese caso concreto yo no lo hubiera expresado así, no lo veo tan mal.
¿Estas frases tambien os parecen mal?:
"Ayer fui a mi madre y le pregunté si quería algo"
"Vé a tu padre y pregúntale"
Yo las veo igual que decir:
"Ayer fui al mecánico a dejar el coche"

¿No os parece?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

sna said:


> ¿Estas frases tambien os parecen mal?:
> "Ayer fui a mi madre y le pregunté si quería algo"
> "Vé a tu padre y pregúntale"
> Yo las veo igual que decir:
> "Ayer fui al mecánico a dejar el coche"
> 
> ¿No os parece?



No. No me suenan bien, y lo que la mayoría diría por acá sería:

_Ayer fui donde mi madre y le pregunté si quería algo.
Andá donde tu padre y preguntale.

_Eso del mecánico es algo totalmente diferente, porque su sentido (como yo lo entiendo) no es simplemente "fui al lugar donde trabaja el mecánico", sino "fui al lugar donde trabaja el mecánico para que me hiciera lo que siempre hacen los mecánicos: arreglar vehículos".

Es por eso que yo diría:

_Ayer fui *al* dentista (a que me tapara una caries).

_Pero diría:

_Ayer fui *donde* el dentista a quejarme porque me había hecho mal el trabajo._

Y de igual manera:

_¿Te duele la cabeza todos los días? Deberías ir *al* doctor.
Mañana tengo que ir *donde* el doctor a dejarle unos documentos.
_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ayer fui con mi madre a visitarla.


----------



## sna

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Eso del mecánico es algo totalmente diferente, porque su sentido (como yo lo entiendo) no es simplemente "fui al lugar donde trabaja el mecánico", sino "fui al lugar donde trabaja el mecánico para que me hiciera lo que siempre hacen los mecánicos: arreglar vehículos".


 
Perdona que insista pero no veo la diferencia entre:
"el lugar donde trabaja el mecánico"
"el lugar donde trabaja el mecánico para hacer lo que siempre hacen los mecánicos: arreglar vehículos"
y
"el lugar donde está mi madre"

Quizá no te suene bien, pero aquí en España se usa y no veo la diferencia entre "mi madre", "el doctor", "el dentista", "el mecánico", etc.

No sé si lo que quieres decir es que solo se puede decir "ir a alguien" si este despempeña un oficio.
Entonces, si mi madre es dentista, ¿puedo decir "ayer fui a mi madre para que me sacara una muela"?


----------



## Pinairun

> Quien no quiera oir hablar del Inglés simplemente no lo lea


 
No se trata de eso. 
Este Foro tiene unas normas establecidas (que puedes consultar pulsando arriba donde dice RULES) que todos debemos esforzarnos por respetar.
Por suerte, están escritas en inglés también. 


La frase "FUI A VISITAR A MI MADRE" no contiene, que yo sepa, perífrasis alguna.
La forma FUI (del verbo ir) mantiene todo su significado, no actúa como auxiliar e indica que el sujeto se *trasladó* hasta el lugar donde se encontraba su madre para hacerle una visita.
No es el caso de _ir a + infinitivo_ que se refiere a una acción a punto de producirse, real o intencionalmente, que sí es perífrasis.

Saludos


----------



## Eon

Pinairun said:


> Hola, Eon:
> Antes he sido descortés y no te he dado la bienvenida al foro. No hay que perder las buenas costumbres, así que sé bienvenido.
> 
> 
> 
> Del DRAE:
> *Donde*
> *10. *prep. *En casa de*, en el sitio de. _Estuve donde Antonio._
> 
> *Adonde*
> *5. *prep. *A casa de*, junto a.
> 
> Por otro lado, veo que estás utilizando el inglés en tus mensajes. Recuerda, por favor, que nos encontramos en el foro de SOLO ESPAÑOL.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias por la bienvenida, sin embargo no es tal por ser vetado por referirme a expresiones latinas y voz inglesa para tratar de explicar diferentes expresiones. Quizá haya algún Noruego que necesite que le expliquen acerca del español y se quede sin referencia de ello (es lo que ha ocurrido al coartar mis intervenciones ,y el motivo por las que las he cerrado yo). Coartar la libertad de expresión y con un motivo para aclarar que la frase *Ayer fui a mi madre para visitarla. no es correcta *y no es licito en cualquier estado de derecho y plural. No puede existir una norma que vete a una ley internacional. Debe ser alguna norma , reminiscencia de algún pasado dictatorial. Se acallan a las personas y así es más fácil.

*Ayer fui a mi madre para visitarla.* frase mal traducida, incorrecta, expresión imposible

Yo fui a visitar al ( a la clinica del = lugar) dentista (de visita rutinaria, para-realizar- una revisión) 
Yo fui donde el dentista trabaja (lugar) para reparar un desagüe roto 
Yo fui donde el dentista para visitarle (indica el lugar inamovible en jornada laboral) 

*Ayer visité a tu madre.* 
*Yo he ido a visitar a tu madre ayer* 
*Ayer fui a visitar a tu madre.* 
*Ayer estuve visitando a tu madre* 

Ayer fui donde tu madre para visitarla. En algún pueblo apartado de Aragón o Badajoz quizá y en el sur no lo oí nunca así
Ayer fui adonde tu madre para visitarla. Eso no suena a Galaico-Portugues. Ni Astur ni Leonés.De Valladolid tampoco es
Ayer fui con mi madre a visitarla. peor, expresaría que yo fui con ella a visitala a ella

parece ser que se abre un debate sobre el "donde". Últimamente se esta extendiendo esto mucho, como ya sucedió con el mal expresado "de que" unas veces dicho apropiadamente, sin embargo se extendió tanto que empezó a emplaerse incorrectamente.

Está muy extendido, sobre todo entre Iberoamericanos expresar adonde en lugar de donde. Unas veces es correcto , en cambio otras no.

adonde sería o expresaria hacia donde: ¿hacia donde e de ir? ¿a donde he de ir? ¿hacia que lugar?

Si yo expreso Yo voy donde está Antonio, entonces digo que me dirijo donde está Antonio, al lugar donde él está.

Si yo expreso: Estuve donde Antonio..la siguiente premisa sería ¿y donde es donde Antonio? (Tu lo sabes, pero yo no)

Aquí es donde, lo trataré de explicar esquematicamente:

Los signos y el lenguaje sirven para transmitir conocimiento, informar y dar a conocer nuestras ideas a otros, esto es para favorecer las operaciones intelectuales; estos a su vez para elaborar el conocimiento y las directrices de la inteligencia, la razón.
Si yo omíto una palabra en una premisa, dudo mucho QUE ( no, "de que") se me entienda y se formen "lagunas" en el conocimiento del receptor y seguramente transtornen la lógica y la razón. (¿quien? ¿qué? ¿cuando? ¿como? ¿dónde? ¿para qué? y ¿por qué?)

Tu presupones que es casa de. pero yo no lo sé.
Si expresas : Estuve en casa de Antonio, se que estuviste alli pero ¿dónde? ¿jugaba al futbol o estaba trabajando?; y claro, hay que estar dentro del contexto para entenderlo. si esto se dice a una hora del durante la jornada laboral o durante la tarde, no es normal estar todo el día en la casa, si es fin de semana o si es en periodo vacacional cuando se dice, ¿estaba donde siempre? 

Yo voy adonde Antonio. Expresa, yo voy donde Antonio está. Pero si no tengo información del contexto, yo desconozco aquel lugar. No me aclara dónde esta Antonio en ese momento o donde estaba, ni a la hora que estaba

En Resumen si no dices algo con un contexto no expresas nada. Resultado: ¿donde estaba Antonio? ¿Dónde fuiste a ver a Antonio?

En resumen desconozco si es el domicilio de Antonio ó si es la merceria de Antonio

Es muy extendido llamar a un establecimiento, sea una Mercería , Frutería, Carnicería... "Casa de" Casa Paco, Casa Maria..etc..

Visité a Antonio 
Voy a ver a Antonio; Ayer fui a ver a Antonio para saludarle (visitarle resultaria redundante)
Voy a visitar a Antonio (se entiende un saludo previo)
Me reuno con Antonio
Voy a saludar a Antonio...(allá donde él esté) y me da mucha mas información en las mismas pocas palabras.

Yo creo que el castellano, el Español e un idioma muy rico en palabras y expresiones como para crear una expresión ambigua de lo que trata de transmitir y tampoco deformarlo como sucede en ocasiones 

El lugar adonde yo estoy (pues ya he llegado)  Estuve donde Antonio, él sabrá donde estuvo (no comunica nada no da información) 

Pregúntale a tu padre 
Preguntaselo a tu Padre, 
Vé a preguntarselo a tu padre; ve a preguntarle esto a tu padre; ve a preguntar acerca de esto a tu padre.
Hay expresiones ricas y otras mas recias sin duda. Sin duda la oratoria de Cicerón en su obra Catilinarias, Mariano José de Larra en Artículos de costumbres, Quevedo y Góngora, el cantar del Mio Cid y muchas obras de la literatura en narrativa, prosa y verso donde dudo mucho que encuentres Ayer fui "ahonde" la mama pa' visitarla ..Ni Pio Baroja , ni Shakespeare, ni Séneca, ni Becquer, ni tampoco Unamuno, ni Galdós , yo creo que ni Camilo José Cela a propósito ...Saludos a los Noruegos!! que al menos uno se preocupa por comunicarse con el resto (seguramente k viene el del F7 a korregirme las tildes.. y el censor tras él...) LOL ¿Hay foro en Bulgaro-Japonés? Bah!, esos no cuentan


----------



## Pinairun

> Tú presupones que es casa de. pero yo no lo sé.


 
No _presupongo_ nada.

Solo hice un aporte de una acepción del DRAE sobre las palabras "donde" y "adonde".

El DUE María Moliner también dice que "donde" popularmente se usa como preposición con el significado de "en casa de" o "a casa de", con este ejemplo: _Estoy donde la tía Julia._

Saludos


----------



## Eon

No sea por caridad! ...Gracias, yo sólo puedo deducir que no está en la suya sino en la de su Tía Julia. que la visitó la saludó y se despidió y algo conversaron y cuando.

Si dice: Ayer fui a cenar donde mi Tía Julia me aporta mucha más información acerca de lo ocurrido mucha mas que tan sólo ir o visitar. Me dice la hora, el tiempo que estuvo, se entiende un saludo,una despedida y que hubo una conversación; ya es una visita, además de decirme el lugar concreto. cuando y como

Ayer fuí donde Antonio de visita. necesito saber más sobre Antonio.

Ayer fui donde mi Madre para saludarla no es ni una expresión rítmica ni armoniosa y más bien pobre, a esos dos punto me referia al contenido y a la expresión eso es el debate creo, pienso. La cantidad de información y el estílo de una lengua romance, y eso no enriquece el lenguaje.


----------



## preguiza

Pinairun said:


> Sí, tienes toda la razón: _Fui adonde mi madre._
> 
> _Estuve donde mi madre._
> 
> Saludos


 


Fui a donde mi madre, separado. Saludiños.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Eon said:


> Lo que compruebo aquí es que se corrije corrige mucho y se aporta poco.



Sí, se corri*g*e mucho porque se supone que aquí se* enseña buen español*, lo cual implica, como mínimo, una ortografía cuidada (que deberías respetar, porque es norma del foro).


----------



## Eon

Pinairun said:


> No _presupongo_ nada.
> 
> Solo hice un aporte de una acepción del DRAE sobre las palabras "donde" y "adonde".
> 
> El DUE María Moliner también dice que "donde" popularmente se usa como preposición con el significado de "en casa de" o "a casa de", con este ejemplo: _Estoy donde la tía Julia._
> 
> Saludos


 
De todos modos, donde quíse decir tú presupones, dije el el receptor 
es el popularmente lo que deberia desaparecer lo que deforma el lenguaje
, precisamente. Salu2 *Saludos.*


----------



## Namarne

sna said:


> Yo no veo muy bien porqué veis tan mal la frase original "fui a mi madre para visitarla".


Yo tampoco la veo bien. Y aunque no suelo usar "fui adonde mi madre", etc., entiendo que es un giro posible. 


> ¿Estas frases tambien os parecen mal?:
> "Ayer fui a mi madre y le pregunté si quería algo"
> "Vé a tu padre y pregúntale"


A mí me parecen muy bien, pero creo que es un uso diferente, como cuando los niños dicen: 
_¿A que vas a la seño?_ (Se lo diré a la maestra). 
Porque en el primer ejemplo se habla de "ir a casa de", al menos así lo entiendo. 


Eon said:


> Lo que compruebo aqu*í* es que se corri*g*e mucho y se aporta poco.


Siempre me ha parecido justamente lo contrario.


----------

